# are they still good?



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

A nice man down the road came over last Friday and we got to talking about campfire cooking. Sunday evening he called and said he was sending over his son to give us some pan fish to try to camp fry. he said he had caught them Saturday morning and that they were already cleaned and ready to go. 
so I thanked the son and put them in the refrigerator without looking at them other then seeing their size.
he called about an hour ago. his son gave us the wrong batch and the ones we got were not cleaned. so guess what I just got done doing???

but are these still good? they were still good and cold.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

If they were kept on Ice or refridgerated before you got them and since they may still be good - Was there still some color in the gills? was there a strong fish odor? Panfish like brim and bluegill keep a few days on ice but if in doubt throw it out - go out and get some more - I always put fish directly on ice this time of year - I don't even put them in a basket or on a stringer.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

they came on ice and straight in the refrig, not sure about the gills. yes they smelled like fish but to me all fish do. eyes nice and bright. slimy like fish but still firm.


how do you get fish smell off your hands?


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

tailwagging said:


> they came on ice and straight in the refrig, not sure about the gills. yes they smelled like fish but to me all fish do. eyes nice and bright. slimy like fish but still firm.
> 
> 
> how do you get fish smell off your hands?


I dont know if it gets rid of the smell or just covers it, but I rinse my hands with lemon juice. Dawn dish soap works well too but you can still smell a bit fishy.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

You asked how to remove the fishy smell from the hands... I like to sprinkle a little baking soda into the soap suds and wash with that. When I'm in camp, and if there's no baking soda handy, a sprinkle of cold wood ashes makes an acceptable substitute. After rinsing well, I rub a smooth piece of pure stainless steel over every bit of skin affected by the odor. Amazingly this trick removes every last trace of odor. I use a stainless steel spoon, but you could also use a ''stainless steel odor remover bar'' commercially made for that purpose. Works on other stubborn odors such as onion, etc.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sprinkle salt in your hands then scrub like you would with a bar of soap.

 Al


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

thank you all.
I don't think I'll risk the fish. not that i think that they weren't keep cool enough but that they hadn't been clean out right away.
should I plant them in the garden with some corn???


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

tailwagging said:


> thank you all.
> I don't think I'll risk the fish. not that i think that they weren't keep cool enough but that they hadn't been clean out right away.
> should I plant them in the garden with some corn???


Only if you want to attract ***** and skunks


----------

